# Heidi is a week old today!



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My sweet baby girl is a week old today! She is quite fat and sassy~


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Look at her wrapped in her mommys arms -- how sweet


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is beautiful. Love the pic of her and Mom.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, that's why she was named Heidi.....she hides in moms legs all the time!
That pic was not posed at all~!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I would too if my mom looked that Sweet!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, that is such a sweet picture.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That picture of her in being held by her mommy is just precious! What a beautiful little girl she is.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Heidi is precious! I *love* her markings!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow!! Did I miss a thread that said she had been born? Emmy had a single baby? Heidi is precious and what a cute name!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Susan~ Heidi actually had a brother and a sister that didn't survive birth~
So she gets to be a spoiled one-and-only!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. That's very sad. 
Heidi is one lucky little girl though. She gets your kids' attention all to herself.

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry about Heidi's siblings but boy oh boy does she look like a very loved mommy's girl!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww. What a sweet photo. She has great markings and obviously has a love affair with mommy. Makes you want to hug them both.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Katie!

I LOVE HEIDI!!!! What a beauty! Her colors are so amazing, congrats on such a good-looking pup!

Hugs,

Kristin and Lito


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Katie,
Thanks for sharing the picture, that is so sweet. Sorry to hear about Heidi's brother and sister.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She's a beauty and looks nice and healthy! She'll grow fast I'll bet, with mama's milk all to herself!

That's too bad about the other two. Do you know why they didn't survive?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for asking~ This was all a learning experience for me too! The first two puppies were stillborn. They were perfectly formed beautiful little puppies. We were absolutley heartbroken. I did take them into a reproductive vet for her to look over. She saw nothing wrong with them, and said sometimes these things just happen. It shouldn't affect any future litters Emmy may have. But let me tell you, Emmy is so proud of her little girl. She is such a good mom and spends alot of time just hanging out in the whelping box with her, snuggling with her baby girl. It is such a special bond. 
I think it's definitely going to be different raising a singleton instead of a litter of puppies. But a challenge I am looking forward too! I think she is going to be one spoiled little girl. We love her to pieces~


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Katie she's just beautiful! Congratulations on such a gorgeous little girl~

And I'm very sorry to hear about her siblings.

Lisa


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

awe - how precious!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

She's a sweet little butter ball! Can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Katie,
Congratulations on a sweet, beautiful little girl! I love the pictures. I am so sorry to hear about the other's, I know that had to be so hard on you. Hang in there.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So adorable - I am sorry her siblings did not make it .. Thank goodness she survived for her mommy's sake .


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Heidi is a pretty little thing!Looks like her Momma adores her too!Sorry to read about the others:hug:That had to be difficult.I'm happy for Emmy that she has a little :baby:girl to dote on.Cute.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Katie,
Heidi is such a cutie and I love the picture with her mom. It is so sad that Heidi's siblings could not be with us.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--what a week you had with court and puppies. Any news from court yet? Heidi is adorable and that picture with mommy is soooo sweet. I am sorry to hear about the other pups.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Thanks for asking~ This was all a learning experience for me too! The first two puppies were stillborn. They were perfectly formed beautiful little puppies. We were absolutley heartbroken. I did take them into a reproductive vet for her to look over. She saw nothing wrong with them, and said sometimes these things just happen. It shouldn't affect any future litters Emmy may have.
> 
> I think she is going to be one spoiled little girl. We love her to pieces~


I'm gald to hear it shouldn't affect any future litters for her. I'm sure it was heartbreaking to have that happen. Thank you for answering--there's a little science nerd in me that gets so curious why things happen--.

Enjoy enjoy enjoy that little beauty. She is perfect!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie, sorry you lost the other two pups. I am sure they were beautiful, too.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Heidi is beautiful, I'm sure she won't be spoiled tooooo much. Sorry to hear about the siblings.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*Heidi is 2 weeks old today!*

Moved to "this is the life" thread~


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Katie she is absolutely precious! I am sorry to hear about her siblings.  Heidi will be one much loved little puppy - lucky girl... awwwww.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How adorable! I love her markings!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oops~
I forgot all the sad talk of Heidi's siblings on this thread. I will actually start doing the weekly updates on the "This is the life" thread~


----------

